# Denver: 72 degree drop in 40 hrs



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2018)

Brrr!

https://www.thedailybeast.com/temperature-in-denver-drops-72-degrees-in-40-hours?ref=home


----------



## Glenn (Feb 21, 2018)

That's heading this way. High's tomorrow will be more in line with typical February temps.


----------

